# Maple Live Edge Dining Table



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm starting a new dining table project, this one is the first of a new business venture my wife and I have started. That process is taking its sweet time and hopefully I will have all the paperwork ready when this table is finished.

Initially I was looking for walnut slabs, but I happened upon these at a price I couldn't pass up.

$100 a piece. 7'7" long, around 50" wide at the widest point and over 3" thick


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Another view. I'm aiming on a finished thickness of around 2.5" and a length of 6'6" that will allow a small portion of the two checks to be included in the table. I like how it's bookmatched as well. These pics are after I made a very rough "jointing" cut and belt sanded most of the saw marks out. There is a slight twist in both slabs, and lots of high and low spots, hopefully I can hand plane these out and scrub plane to final thickness. Wish me luck fellas! (Thinking of investing in a power hand planer.)


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd also like to point out that on the same day I made the rough joint cuts, and sanded the tops of the slabs, I made a crosscut sled, and repair welded a cast iron bell housing from the 40's. Productive day, I had to brag about it. :shifty:


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Nice choice on the slab. I'm looking forward to watching your progress. 

One of the reasons for joining the forum is because I too would like to turn my love for woodworking into a business. Best of luck in your new venture. Maybe you would let me pick your brain about it someday?

Work safe

Tom


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

9poundhammer said:


> Nice choice on the slab. I'm looking forward to watching your progress.
> 
> One of the reasons for joining the forum is because I too would like to turn my love for woodworking into a business. Best of luck in your new venture. Maybe you would let me pick your brain about it someday?
> 
> ...


Absolutely, but compared to some of the members here there isn't much to pick. I'm starting very small, with minimal investment and part time, while still working a full time job. This way if things are slow, or if business never comes, I'm still able to support my family. 

Stay safe as well!


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Nice looking slab. I'm looking forward to another beautiful build from you. I hope the business goes well for you.

S/F
Hays


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful slabs!! That's gonna make one sweet table top. I'd highly suggest purchasing a power planer, saved me so much time and back pain flattening the slab I've been working on. I've already got my 100 bucks worth out of it.

Brian


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

This is going to be an awesome project. Slabs look good. Please post as many pics and details as you can. I enjoy learning the various steps and processes for something like this.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Power planer it is! I used a #4 that's more of a scrub plane for an hour, then needed to Sharpen the blade. I realized I hadn't really gotten that far. 1/2" is a lot of material to remove...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

If this is anything like your last one then I'm in. 
Nice slabs!!!! Can't wait for more.
Why not a router sled to flatten it out?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

With that much material to be removed, I would look for a mill in the area, and pay them to run the pieces thru such. 

Sure would make it more likely to be true and flat, IMO. Not that you can't do it.

Nice pieces, I wish you well,

Dale in Indy


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Smith Brother said:


> With that much material to be removed, I would look for a mill in the area, and pay them to run the pieces thru such.
> 
> Sure would make it more likely to be true and flat, IMO. Not that you can't do it.
> 
> ...


Unless you know of a mill that has a 30 inch jointer at their disposal, it's not going to help. You have to have one side flat & true in order to then plane to thickness or it will simply translate the twist to the other face of the slab. Surfacing and flattening are two very different things, I for one would certainly not trust someone else to get my slab dead flat.

And besides, that's half the challenge to doing one of these things, right? 

Just my .02 

Brian


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

With that much material to be removed you might want to look at a router sled like Nick Offerman had published.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

MidKnight said:


> With that much material to be removed you might want to look at a router sled like Nick Offerman had published.


I think this is a good idea for future projects. For this one the more I look at it, the more I like it. I'm going to leave it just under 3" and go slightly stouter on legs to support the extra weight.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Made a cut for length, I really wanted to include parts of the large checks, the color and grain is stunning in that area. 

Circular saw couldn't quite get it, broke out the handsaw. It was actually kind of a nice feeling to handsaw some of this.


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Also have to mention these chisels that finally came in the mail. Set the hoops (a major job) and sharpened / polished to mirror edge. They will shave easily! Can't wait to start using them.


----------



## Jakedunn (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

MidKnight said:


> With that much material to be removed you might want to look at a router sled like Nick Offerman had published.


 
He could also build one and get pert near the same results for a LOT less money... :thumbsup:


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

I've been thinking about router sleds. I don't have the space for a permnent set up at the moment. I'm thinking of using angle iron for rails and 3/4" plywood for the sled itself. I need a large straight bit for my router as well. Next live edge project will for sure be flattened with a sled. I'll be looking for some ideas in the next few weeks.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

BZ, Been there, done that,,,,,,,, there are ways to machine a slab FLAT even if it has a TWIST.......for sure if you are taking 1/2" off. Now if the twist is more than that, well, that's another issue. 

Hey, anyone that wants to do it the old fashion way, YOU have my Blessings. I personally want to accomplish more in the time I have available. That's just me... I respect others......

That's my 0.2 cents worth , 

Dale in Indy


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Smith Brother said:


> BZ, Been there, done that,,,,,,,, there are ways to machine a slab FLAT even if it has a TWIST.......for sure if you are taking 1/2" off. Now if the twist is more than that, well, that's another issue.
> 
> Hey, anyone that wants to do it the old fashion way, YOU have my Blessings. I personally want to accomplish more in the time I have available. That's just me... I respect others......
> 
> ...


I take it you read the first two posts. I've bought a power planer, which is working well, and am now thinking of router sled options for future slabs.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

USMCSergeant said:


> I've been thinking about router sleds. I don't have the space for a permnent set up at the moment. I'm thinking of using angle iron for rails and 3/4" plywood for the sled itself. I need a large straight bit for my router as well. Next live edge project will for sure be flattened with a sled. I'll be looking for some ideas in the next few weeks.


THIS:










Flattened out a 3" thick maple slab to produce THIS:









All parts needed for router 'jig' came from scrap... :thumbsup:


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

OnealWoodworking: YOU are the man!


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

USMCSergeant said:


> OnealWoodworking: YOU are the man!


 
I should have got pics of the slab before we started... Was not thinking about that at the time. 

The blue painters tape down the sides of my 'garbage' jig was put there to prevent splinters from the OSB... THAT garbage sucks as far as being 'smooth' is concerned. 

The 1x2 hardwood pieces you see screwed to the sides near the top were to reduce any 'flex'. A few pieces of small angle iron would have done even better but I was in a hurry... (LOL!) The wood on the sides 'worked' to a certain extent. You got to seriously bear down and put a lot of weight on it to make it flex. This only matters as you go wider and wider (should say longer) with your jig and 'need' the extra strength to stop that. 

The planer in our shop only goes to 20 inches... Needed to build this to do a 36" top. It worked. :thumbsup:


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

I hope to start making chairs, cutting boards, and other odds and ends and to keep building dining tables, desks etc from lots of live edge pieces, and really the only option financially for this type of work is a sled. I check craigslist materials constantly for any old I beam or angle iron for the right price! Hopefully I can mock something up that will break down and stand against a wall out of the way until needed. My two car garage is starting to get really crowded.


----------

